# Nigerian registration Questions They're Here!!!



## Blue Dog Farms (Jul 13, 2012)

What color would you call this?? Im hoping to trade a lamancha for this little girl Shes a reg. Nigerian


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jul 13, 2012)

The doe in the bottom pic is mom, if the deal works out i will get her also shes blue eyed.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 14, 2012)

idk maybe chocolate buckskin with white markings & moonspots??? Pretty whatever color...


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jul 14, 2012)

Chocolate buckskin with white....it does look like maybe moonspots too. Do you have a better pic of her sides? Mom looks like a chocolate buckskin from that pic.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jul 14, 2012)

Not yet but moon spots is music to my ears. Thats was I was thinking too.  I cant wait to see her in person! Wish mom didnt have those big ole horns, but as long as she plays nice it will be fine. Theres one other doeling in the package, shes gold with blue eyes.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 14, 2012)

Blue Dog Farms said:
			
		

> Not yet but moon spots is music to my ears. Thats was I was thinking too.  I cant wait to see her in person! Wish mom didnt have those big ole horns, but as long as she plays nice it will be fine. Theres one other doeling in the package, shes gold with blue eyes.


Watch out, she might disappear and I might RANDOMLY end up w/ 3 more nigerians to add to my growing herd.....


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jul 23, 2012)

They come home tomorrow!!  Heres the other doeling. Shes blue eyed. She does have horns, but we dont show so Im not too worried about that.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jul 23, 2012)

So excited I cant stand it!! Heres daddy!



And heres our girla again! YAY!!!


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jul 24, 2012)

They're here!!! Now to get them all registered! One is ADGA, mom is NDGA and her fancy little doeling, well her dam is NDGA and sire is ADGA sooo, from what I understand I will have to register mom with AGS to reigister baby with ADGA. Thoughts?  My buck is ADGA, just FYI.


----------



## lilhill (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry, but the NDGA registered mom cannot be registered with either AGS or ADGA.  Even though NDGA will register AGS/ADGA animals, AGS/ADGA with not register NDGA only animals.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jul 25, 2012)

Heres a couple more pics. The 2 does and Asa our buckling at dinner time.


----------

